# Airwire use on On3 ?



## jmkling (Jan 2, 2008)

I picked up a MMI K-27 the other day, On3, and am considering what kind out layout.  I really like the battery RC I have in my Large Scale engines, has anyone tried to put an Airwire reciever in an On3 engine?  I think you would have to put it in the tender along with batterys and speaker.  Might be able to put it in the boiler, but I don't think you would have the room.  If not airwire, is there any other wireless controller so you could use batterys and not have to have any track power?  thoughts and ideas?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Jon, I am not familiar with AW, so I can't really say...But I really don't see why not...even if you had to do a trail car setup? 

I use the RCS brand of control, and those units are pretty small! Ask Tony or TOC, I'm sure they could direct you! 

Cale


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Jon. 

Don Sweet sells a lot of the RCS BASIC-2 on board for "0" scale installs where only a basic install is called for.

For installations that require sound etc he often supplies an ELITE-3 with Phoenix P5 + P5T.


----------



## Reylroad (Mar 9, 2008)

Jon, 

Mike Pfulb of Mike's Backshop has installed AW in his 0n30 locos. His web page is: Mikesbackshop.com and e-mail is: [email protected]. 

Tom Rey 
San Diego


----------



## Kevin Miller (Jan 5, 2008)

Aristocraft offered an HO version of the Crest radio that worked very well with O scale. I have one in a Bachmann On30 2-6-0 that runs on a 9 volt battery. I don't think they were discontinued but you might be able to find one on Ebay. I don't know if sound could be hooked up to it though. I don't think it is DCC compatible.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The QSI with the Gwire receiver will also work in your loco, it's pretty small, and it is motor and sound... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Larry T (Jan 2, 2008)

*I talked to Lewis Polk about the HO Revolution and it is supposed to be available this summer. I will be getting a set as soon as I can for installation into On30 equipment...if it is as good as initial reports in "Large Scale" the system should be quite an advance.*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Larry, bear in mind that space may be an issue with your loco. If you want sound also, you are now forced into 2 boards in your loco unless you go with a combination decoder. 

The "smallest" is still probably the QSI and the small Gwire receiver board. That would allow you to run the AirWire throttle, and/or the new NCE throttle. That's $130 + 90. 

Otherwise you have a "receiver" and a separate sound board. The new Phoenix boards are indeed smaller, the P9 would be appropriate, the P9 alone is $220, and then add a Aristo TE board (same size as the QSI) for $70. 

This is the first time I have heard about an "HO" Revolution. But it should be smaller, so that might be appropriate too. 

Tony's RCS system is well worked out, and will be less expensive. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Larry T (Jan 2, 2008)

*...thanx Greg...we'll have to see what washes out when Aristo puts the HO Rev on the street. Your comments are well founded...I haven't purchased any electronics yet for the On30 locos...I'm just easing into this guage...thanx again...LT*


----------

